# qksrv.net redirect for web hosting site?



## ABrown (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi, I found you guys after a search turned up this forum post from 2003. Basically, I have a website I update periodically with ipage.com but recently when I go to that site I am redirected to 'hxxp://qksrv.net/media/offers']qksrv.net/media/offers", just like in the 2003 post. In that post he mentions finding qksrv.net in his HOST file, however I don't have that - in fact I don't seem to have anything in that file (it's pasted below).

Things I've done:
1 Spybot - nothing found
2 Malwarebytes - nothing found
3 Hard drive search for qksrv - nothing found
4 Tried a different browser - so far both Firefox and Chrome give the same error
5 Run hijackthis (log below)
6 Checked HOST file for qksrv (host file pasted below)

I appreciate any ideas you have for getting rid of whatever this is. Thanks!

The* tsgsysinfo* gives me this, although I am running AVG anti-virus :
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-7600 Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7091 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R7 Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1880839 MB, Free - 1342865 MB; D: Total - 119108 MB, Free - 74959 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, Bantry CRB
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

*HIJACKTHIS:*
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
Scan saved at 6:34:42 PM, on 2/10/2016
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.17840)

FIREFOX: 43.0.1 (x86 en-US)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\bin\steamwebhelper.exe
C:\Windows\jmesoft\hotkey.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2015\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\EPSON Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
C:\windows\SysWOW64\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Laura\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://lenovo13.msn.com/?pc=LCJB
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_60\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Evernote extension - {92EF2EAD-A7CE-4424-B0DB-499CF856608E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_60\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jmekey] C:\windows\jmesoft\hotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [jmesoft] C:\Windows\jmesoft\ServiceLoader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVT] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\LVT\LJYZ.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\Power2Go\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl10] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lenovo\PowerDVD10\PDVD10Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_UI] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2015\avuirunnerx.exe" C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2015\avgui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FUFAXRCV] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\FAX Utility\FUFAXRCV.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FUFAXSTM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\FAX Utility\FUFAXSTM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPLTarget\P0000000000000000] C:\windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_YATIJJE.EXE /EPT "EPLTarget\P0000000000000000" /M "WF-3520 Series"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AppEx Accelerator UI] C:\Program Files\AMD Quick Stream\AMDQuickStream.exe -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotPostWindows10UpgradeReInstall] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AV\Spybot - Search and Destroy\Test.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPLTarget\P0000000000000001] C:\windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_YATIJJE.EXE /EPT "EPLTarget\P0000000000000001" /M "WF-3520 Series"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_19_0_0_226_Plugin.exe -update plugin
O4 - Startup: EvernoteClipper.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteClipper.exe
O4 - Startup: JL Victorian Calendar.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\JL Victorian Calendar\JL Victorian Calendar.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Clip bookmark - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIERes\Clip.html?clipAction=0
O8 - Extra context menu item: Clip image - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIERes\Clip.html?clipAction=4
O8 - Extra context menu item: Clip selection - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIERes\Clip.html?clipAction=3
O8 - Extra context menu item: Clip this page - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIERes\Clip.html?clipAction=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: Clip URL - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\\EvernoteIERes\Clip.html?clipAction=0
O8 - Extra context menu item: New note - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIERes\NewNote.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\OLIEResource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\\EvernoteIERes\AddNote.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\OLIEResource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\\EvernoteIERes\AddNote.html
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O20 - Winlogon Notify: SDWinLogon - SDWinLogon.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD FUEL Service - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\AMD\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
O23 - Service: ACP User Service (amdacpusrsvc) - Advanced Micro Devices - C:\Program Files\AMD\{920DEC42-4CA5-4d1d-9487-67BE645CDDFC}\amdacpusrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2015\avgidsagent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2015\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: BTDevManager - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\REALTEK\Realtek Bluetooth\BTDevMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: EpsonCustomerParticipation - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EpsonCustomerParticipation\EPCP.exe
O23 - Service: Epson Scanner Service (EpsonScanSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\EscSvc64.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 (IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: JME Keyboard Driver (JME Keyboard) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\jmesoft\Service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lenovo EasyPlus Hotspot - Lenovo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\lenovo\easyplussdk\bin\EPHotspot64.exe
O23 - Service: Lenovo System Agent Service - LENOVO INCORPORATED. - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\iMController\SystemAgentService.exe
O23 - Service: LSCWinService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Lenovo Solution Center\App\LSCWinService.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Origin Client Service - Electronic Arts - C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\OriginClientService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo64 Service(CRVS) (RichVideo64) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo64.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Scanner Service (SDScannerService) - Safer-Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDFSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Updating Service (SDUpdateService) - Safer-Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDUpdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Security Center Service (SDWSCService) - Safer-Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDWSCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-320 (WdNisSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11735 bytes

*HOST* file:
# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
# 127.0.0.1 localhost
# ::1 localhost


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What is the website address? If you go to the site using another computer does the same thing happen? Does the same thing using a computer not in your household? The reason I ask is to determine if it's your website that has been compromised or your computer or your network.


----------



## ABrown (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you for getting back to me. It appears to be limited to my computer. The main page site is ipage.com.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

ipage.com is the hosting company, not your site.

But I suspect the issue is on your computer. Check to see if you have a proxy set in Internet Explorer, it's actually a global setting that affects all browsers. Here's how: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-ca/...-explorer-proxy-server-settings#1TC=windows-7
If there is something there, record it and post it here but then uncheck everything and try visiting the site again.

Please see this post to run Malwarebytes and post a log: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/somethings-in-there.1165890/#post-9206142
*VERY IMPORTANT:* Start at "Please open Malwarebytes Anti-Malware" and stop at before doing the "Farbar" instructions. There's instructions on how to install Malwarebytes there if you do not already have it.


----------



## ABrown (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks, I misunderstood the question.  I only have problems trying to reach to site via ipage, but the address is 3to5solutions.com. I have no proxy set up in IE.

Here's my MBAM log:

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 2/14/2016
Scan Time: 7:32 PM
Logfile:
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.0.1024
Malware Database: v2016.02.14.05
Rootkit Database: v2016.02.08.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 8.1
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Laura

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 358776
Time Elapsed: 21 min, 5 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Enabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, so it's not that your web site is infected which is what a malware removal expert thought the issues was and why the thread got moved to here.

Can you access the page using this link: https://ipage.com/ipage/index.html

Please do the following:


> Download *AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.
> 
> 
> Double click on Adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
> ...


Do you get a redirect on any other page? Any pops-ups or excessive ads anywhere?


----------



## ABrown (Feb 10, 2016)

No, I get the same redirect on that link and it seems to be only the ipage.com site. Thanks again for the help.

# AdwCleaner v5.033 - Logfile created 14/02/2016 at 22:58:42
# Updated 07/02/2016 by Xplode
# Database : 2016-02-07.2 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 8.1 (x64)
# Username : Laura - LAURA_PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Laura\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Cleaning
# Support : http://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Laura\AppData\Local\slimware utilities inc

***** [ Files ] *****

***** [ DLLs ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7697BC38-D0FA-454B-AC75-968B4CCABFCE}
[-] Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7697BC38-D0FA-454B-AC75-968B4CCABFCE}
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\APN PIP
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SlimWare Utilities Inc
[-] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\SLIMWARE UTILITIES, INC.
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\pokki

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[-] [C:\Users\Laura\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\t83jg9fu.default-1438289679989\prefs.js] [Preference] Deleted : user_pref("[email protected]_v8_tracking_enabled", "\"\\r\\n\\t\\r\\n\\t\\r\\n\\t\\t\\r\\n\\t\\t\\t\\r\\n\\t\\t\\t<script language=\\\"javascript\\\"> \\r\\[...]
[-] [C:\Users\Laura\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] [Search Provider] Deleted : ask.com
[-] [C:\Users\Laura\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] [Search Provider] Deleted : aol.com
[-] [C:\Users\Laura\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] [Search Provider] Deleted : homepage-web.com
[-] [C:\Users\Laura\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] [Startup_URLs] Deleted : hxxp://homepage-web.com/?s=lenovo&m=start

*************************

:: "Tracing" keys removed
:: Winsock settings cleared

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C1].txt - [1941 bytes] ##########


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Check to see if you have a static DNS entry set: https://www.opennicproject.org/configure-your-dns/how-to-change-dns-servers-in-windows-7/
It should be set to automatically obtain.

Then flush your DNS: http://www.wikihow.com/Flush-DNS

Reboot.


----------



## ABrown (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. My DNS was already set to automatically obtain. I flushed the DNS and rebooted but there was no change to the problem. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does IE do the same thing?

And to confirm your Internet Options LAN settings page looks like this:


----------



## ABrown (Feb 10, 2016)

My settings look like this. And no, IE isn't doing it anymore! At least I can use the site even if I don't usually use IE.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What Add-ons or Extensions do you have in Firefox and Chrome? I'd fully reset one of the browsers and see if it works after that. Reset Chrome: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en


----------



## ABrown (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, that did fix the problem for Chrome. I guess that narrows it down to an extension or add-on in FF? Is process of elimination the best way to figure out which one it is?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can disable them one at a time or do a reset on Firefox as well.


----------

